# Car Accident



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Mary was pregnant when she was in a terrible car accident and went into a
deep coma. After being in the coma for nearly six months, she woke up and
saw that she was no longer pregnant. Frantically she asked the doctor about
her baby.
The doctor replied, "You had twins, a boy and a girl. The babies are fine.
However, they were poorly at birth and had to be christened immediately, so
your brother Paddy came in and named them." 
The woman thought to herself, "Oh no! Not my brother. He's a clueless
idiot!" 
Expecting the worst, she asked the doctor, "Well, what's my daughter's
name?"
"Denise." said the doctor. 
The new mother was somewhat relieved and thought to herself, "Wow, that's a
beautiful name. I guess I was wrong about my brother. I really like Denise."
Then she asked, "What's the boy's name?" 
The doctor replied "Denephew."


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Haha that's great!


----------

